# Awesome "last minute" costumes from my party



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

We had a lot of really good costumes at our party that didn't cost much and were thrown together in the week before Halloween so I thought I'd share for some inspiration! 

Abby Sciuto from the show NCIS (She spent $10 on the wig and big cup, everything else I either made or it came out of my closet! And yes, she had a Caf Pow cup and platform boots.)









Queen Bee (She crocheted this in two days!)









Amy Winehouse (She even had the "Rehab is for Quitters" tattoo and AMY across her knuckles.)









Hunter S. Thompson (He had all of this stuff in his closet...yes, even the members only jacket! He was missing the cigarette though.)


----------

